# Orijen dog food



## edwardsupandy (Aug 2, 2007)

I recently tried Orijen Dog food adult formula. My maltese and yorkie love it. I have given them for about 2 months. I still cook for them and I give them orijen in the evening. So it's a combination of home cook. Well I notice that Orijen doesn't give negatif result so I will continue giving them Orijen.

Have you guys tried Orijen dog food? 

I gave them today Orijen 6 fresh fish formula. To be honest, when I opened the bag, I smelled really the fresh fish from the kibble. I then gave to my babies and they ate all the kibbles like they didn't eat for the whole day. 

So I will keep you post the result in the future!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I have given it to them and they liked it. P is on a restricted diet so I try to stay away from high protein foods because of him. But it is a very good food.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

My holistic vet said that Orijen is about as good as prepared dog food gets. I prepare meals for Haiku, but I keep some Orijen on hand for emergencies, etc. It is a good food.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I have been feeding Orijen and the kids love it. I honestly believe it is one of the best foods I have ever fed.

I have tried a few in the past including Wellness, Merrick, Canidae, Eagle Pack, Evo, Innovo, Royal Canine, and Eukanuba (oops).


----------

